# Protect yo ass



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you know of any brick and mortar stores that sell butt protection? I'd like to buy something and not have to ship it..


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

lol, in the learning curve are we?

sports authority or something like it should have some


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

snowjeeper said:


> Do you know of any brick and mortar stores that sell butt protection? I'd like to buy something and not have to ship it..


I was in Dicks sporting goods the other day and they had some impact clothing in their snowboard section


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Look for bicycling shorts.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i saw some bicycle shorts at rei, but they more protect the crotch, where i'm more looking for tailbone protection. I'll go to dick's some time maybe.

but otherwise, what are the good brands on the net for protection? I've seen some links, but when i search the forum it's hard to find.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

well got some elbow, knee, and wrist guards from dick's for like 15 bucks. they're meant for skate boarding but will work fine for me. No ass padding to be found yet. I'll check some other stores.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Robocop undies. Cool.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Robocop undies. Cool.


I have just the brief version of that which covers from waist to thighs only. Works well esp if you slip on your ass a bit on the rails to cover your tailbone. I recommend though that you have some thin upperbody layer like underarmour to slip under them, otherwise they will work their way up even if you wear underarmour leggings and then annoying your skin. With underarmour sweater top you can tuck it under those and works great all day long.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a *SUPER CHEAP* alternative to "formal" snowboard tailbone protection (Flick, you also should have been on this one, too!).

Get a football girdle ($8.00) and tail bone pad. Then your good to go at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Phr34k (Nov 18, 2008)

i saw some padded foam shorts that you can wear under your pants at Any Mountain not too long ago. forgot how much they cost though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

my R.E.D. Impact Shorts have saved me a few times already from possible tailbone injury. they retail for $79 though. i got mine on WhiskeyMilitia for $26.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Just a thought but Snowolf posted something a whiiiiile ago about learning how to fall correctly. Like, instead of falling straight down like a baby would when they're learning how to walk, try to rotate your body a bit as you fall so you fall on just one butt cheek. One sore cheek beats a mushy tailbone any day. I totally appreciate that there are products out there, but I feel like it's better to learn how to fall than what to buy. Besides, IMHO having extra crap on under your jacket and pants hinders your ability to move. I rode with volley-ball kneepads for the bulk of my learning curve and hated them 'cause they interfered with my body-awareness. Just a thought though...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you can learn to fall like a paratrooper, you'll save your body a lot of damage.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i already fall on one cheek, the butt protection is actually for my wife's hot ass.

I just found these also:
Wrist Guards and Braces at REI.com | 100% Satisfaction Guarantee | Customer Reviews

I have a gift card for REI so I may go for that. But 8 dollars for foot ball girdle seems pretty cool, but how much protection does it offer compared to that stuff^^?
-snowjeeper


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;101977 said:


> Just a thought but Snowolf posted something a whiiiiile ago about learning how to fall correctly. Like, instead of falling straight down like a baby would when they're learning how to walk, try to rotate your body a bit as you fall so you fall on just one butt cheek. One sore cheek beats a mushy tailbone any day. I totally appreciate that there are products out there, but I feel like it's better to learn how to fall than what to buy. Besides, IMHO having extra crap on under your jacket and pants hinders your ability to move. I rode with volley-ball kneepads for the bulk of my learning curve and hated them 'cause they interfered with my body-awareness. Just a thought though...



While this is true, I think for learning certain things protection can be helpful.

When learning I think wrist guards are a good idea, just some low profile under gloves.. yes you should fall properly but this is probably the #1 newbie injury.

Now, I never used to wear a helmet until I slammed my head after going off a kicker from the trees to a run... anyways I am 100% for helmet use at all times, even if its just 1/10000 chance anything will happen.

For me learning rails I bought some back/chest protection.. at least until I get over the learning curve.. falling off a battleship rail flat on my back was pretty brutal ! I'm still feeling it a week and a half later :/

Nothing wrong with some protection in the right circumstances!


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

only things i have are a helmet, which is warmer than my hat, and knee pads for inline skating, and honestly i couldn't even tell they were there. and i've already had enough head injuries in my life, so i'm wearing a helmet.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

take the broken tailbone like a man, they don't hurt for that long and inspire you to quit falling on your ass.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Ugh, I broke my tailbone once. It's the pits. You have to sit on a pillow for about a week and take enough ibuprofen to fell a horse.

Plus, the only way to diagnose a broken tailbone is a rectal exam. Thumbs up. Quite literally.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

check out rockymountainatv.com or motosport.com.....they got some compression shorts for racing but im sure they would work good for snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

lt_reed94 said:


> check out rockymountainatv.com or motosport.com.....they got some compression shorts for racing but im sure they would work good for snowboarding




on rockymountain go to protection on the left then to under graments

second page has some padded ones


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.motosport.com/atv/product/SIXSIXONE-BOMBER-SHORTS/?catalogId=108634&catID=1091&pcatID=172&catName=Pants+and+Shorts&pcatName=Protection&tnc=1&srchHistoryURL=akms4cu5||parentCategoryID~264^superParentCategoryID~category_root^parentCategoryName~ATV^categoryID~172^categoryName~Protection^subCategoryName~Pants%20and%20Shorts^subCategoryID~1091

imo the best ones but very expensive


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Ugh, I broke my tailbone once. It's the pits. You have to sit on a pillow for about a week and take enough ibuprofen to fell a horse.
> 
> Plus, the only way to diagnose a broken tailbone is a rectal exam. Thumbs up. Quite literally.


i've broken mine 2 times, working on the second right now because a skier ran straight into me in colorado. heard and felt the crack and knew it was broken, no thanks on that rectal exam. as far as i can tell so far, the more they happen the less they hurt cuz you learn to deal with it. i have a history of boxing and martial arts though so i've always taken the tough it out approach to things and it prolly doesnt work for everyone. one thing i can say though since i do this now while it heals is if i know im gonna fall on my ass i do this thing where i put my palm under the cheek i fall on and basically sit on my hand, it helps to slow things down better(i know it sounds like a broken wrist waiting to happen but it works for me).


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

MadBomber53045 said:


> take the broken tailbone like a man, they don't hurt for that long and inspire you to quit falling on your ass.


lol k, how many bones have you broken?


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

snowjeeper said:


> lol k, how many bones have you broken?


I've broken my tailbone two times. broke a knuckle boxing and both big toes in karate, dislocated my right ankle, tore my left hamstring and right quad, and have had no less than four concussions. I did karate for five years and box when I'm not snowboarding. I know pain, and i stand by what i said.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

There isn't really much that you CAN do for a broken tailbone except avoid it or deal with it if you get one. :dunno:


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> There isn't really much that you CAN do for a broken tailbone except avoid it or deal with it if you get one. :dunno:



exactly. i avoid it 99% of the time by learning how to fall better when i need to or cant help falling and deal with it when it happens. i dont like medicating myself with painkillers, the sooner you learn to accept the pain that comes with it the better you are in the long run if it happens again. i can offer an analogy from boxing, most boxers(myself included) will train being hit in the face to get used to the punch. boxers get hit so we learn to deal with it. same applies here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> There isn't really much that you CAN do for a broken tailbone except avoid it or deal with it if you get one. :dunno:


True, I broke mine stupidly, on ice when my edge slipped into a hole. I still get what I refer to as ass-ritis to this day (like, 8 years later, lol)


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

lets see...
i've broken all my fingers, all my toes, my hands, my feet, my jaw, my skull, my back. Never broke my thumbs which I'm happy about. That being said broken bones feel like a cake compared to ripping muscles and tendons. However, breaking stuff is just a waste of time. I don't pay out a bunch of money to have to sit on the sidelines. "toughing" it out is what jim henson did, look what happened to him lol.
-snowjeeper


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The first thing I did when I taught my wife to board was to teach her how to fall properly. I actually made her fall down a few times and she wasn't very happy about it. I told her, you're _going_ to fall down. Your first few times might as well be here off the trail while you're with me. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I might invest in some butt padding for the future. Last time I went out, I bruised my tailbone pretty bad - couldn't stand, sit, walk, and lay down without feeling pain for a couple of days.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i tried to, but she fell really hard the first time we were out a couple weeks ago, so she falls better now, but we mostly just want to prevent a reinjury and make it worse.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

FWIW, I just picked up some Pro-tec pads from my local ski shop
PRO-TEC.COM/SNOW

$50. for the same price as the Azzpad, you're getting a bit more protection, but you don't have to drop $80 like for the REDs..


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

snowjeeper said:


> lets see...
> i've broken all my fingers, all my toes, my hands, my feet, my jaw, my skull, my back. Never broke my thumbs which I'm happy about. That being said broken bones feel like a cake compared to ripping muscles and tendons. However, breaking stuff is just a waste of time. I don't pay out a bunch of money to have to sit on the sidelines. "toughing" it out is what jim henson did, look what happened to him lol.
> -snowjeeper



I'm not jim henson, what happens to one person has no bearing on what happens to someone else so whats your point? the internet tough guy bullshit back n forth about who broke what doesnt change the fact that a broken tailbone doesnt hurt that bad and if you know how to fall properly and keep your wits about you it shouldnt happen anyways. I'm still alive and well and happy with how i've turned out and still stand by what i said. also, i get the feeling you were baiting me into that so you could give everyone your list and feel good about how hard you must be and thats just childish.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Err, all the super tough "deal with it, puss!" stuff that is going around isn't really all that helpful. Bottom line (no pun intended) is that you need to learn to fall properly. The pain of breaking your wrist or tailbone should be enough to get you to learn that.

If you DO break your tailbone, there isn't really anything you can do except carry a pillow with you. Not everyone is the man of steel and completely capable of dealing with pain. A broken tailbone could REALLY ruin your week, especially if your job involves sitting or lifting a lot.

If you are afraid hurt your bottom, learn to fall AND wear padded pants. It's not all that hard to figure out. If you're just too manly for your own good, you can shatter your legs, rub some dirt on it and ride it out.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Another plus to wearing padded pants is that it makes it nice and cushiony when you're riding the chairlifts. And it makes the cold snow not freeze your ass off when you're sitting waiting for friends to catch up. I love wearing em and they've saved my ass (pun intended) 2x so far this season when I unexpectedly fell off a rail/box and landed square on my tailbone.

IMO being called a p*ssy (IRL or internet) for wearing protective equipment sure beats being out of commission for an entire season because you broke something.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

amen brother. Plus when you're close to 30 like me, the body begins to start saying "I can't take that kind of beating anymore"


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

MadBomber53045 said:


> take the broken tailbone like a man...


I love when the tough guys comes out and start flexin' all the testosterone.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

sedition said:


> I love when the tough guys comes out and start flexin' all the testosterone.



did you miss the rest of what i said? worse things can happen to someone than a broken tailbone, and i've already said that learning how to fall properly or avoid it in the first place is the best option. my point was that if a break happens then take it and get used to it, if it happens again it won't be as bad. I'm not trying to sound like a tough guy so fuck off.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

MadBomber53045 said:


> did you miss the rest of what i said? worse things can happen to someone than a broken tailbone, and i've already said that learning how to fall properly or avoid it in the first place is the best option. my point was that if a break happens then take it and get used to it, if it happens again it won't be as bad. I'm not trying to sound like a tough guy so fuck off.


Ok, I will apologize. I am not beyond saying something I did or said could taken as offensive. I did not mean it as such, and I apologize for the comment. I should have made my point in far less offensive manner. That said, a new member telling a senior members (or _any_ member for that matter) to "fuck-off" is not a good way to get the ball rolling around here. One of the reasons this place is such a good forum is because the mods are very strict when it comes to flame wars and people's posting tone and attitude. Yes, that includes my own posts as well. In short, we both need to keep it civil.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

MadBomber53045 said:


> did you miss the rest of what i said? worse things can happen to someone than a broken tailbone, and i've already said that learning how to fall properly or avoid it in the first place is the best option. my point was that if a break happens then take it and get used to it, if it happens again it won't be as bad.


But there are times where you simply do not expect to fall on your ass and can not crash properly to avoid injury. Even though I've been riding for 12 years now, there are still times that I break a fall with my hands...Or times where I'll unexpectedly fall off a rail and land on my ass. I didn't intend to crash and sometimes a fall happens in a split second where you have 0 time to react.

Whenever you're pushing yourself to learn new things on a board, you're going to crash. Why not spend the $40 and invest in some protective gear instead of just hoping for the best? However, I do agree with you that you should learn to fall properly. But IMO, everyone should invest in some padded shorts/pants as well as learn to fall properly. 

With that said, if you do break your tailbone, it's not the end of the world either. I broke my tailbone a few seasons ago and continued to ride for the rest of the season. It hurt like hell - and I thought I was going to crap my pants for a few minutes after it happened - and it hurt to sit down for a few weeks, but it didn't ruin my season.

Like they say, "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I wear the RED padded shorts and they are really light weight and comfy. They have just enough padding and have it in the perfect spots. Plus, because they are built into board shorts, you wont look stupid and wont feel like your wearing a diaper.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> I wear the RED padded shorts and they are really light weight and comfy. They have just enough padding and have it in the perfect spots. Plus, because they are built into board shorts, you wont look stupid and wont feel like your wearing a diaper.


Yea I got an azz pad when learning to mountain board just horrible to wear, no way Id wear it in public. it does work however.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this what you guys recommend?
R.E.D. Total Impact Shorts Men's, 2009

I never thought of wearing tail bone protection, but after reading all these posts I am worrying about my ass! LOL!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I have crash ass pads, and the point is their under your snowpants, so no one sees them anyhow. And I'm not a beginner but advanced intermediate, I just won't let my ego get in the way of protecting my ass when doing stunts on the rails and off jumps. For normal freeriding all day I wouldn't wear them, period.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

speaking of getting hurt and internet tough guy, i dislocated my shoulder this afternoon. Yelled out FUCK ME really loud and popped it back in. Took an aleve <-this stuff rocks, ate dinner and went back out on the hill. now i have ice on it. hopefully didn't tear any muscles


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

sedition said:


> Ok, I will apologize. I am not beyond saying something I did or said could taken as offensive. I did not mean it as such, and I apologize for the comment. I should have made my point in far less offensive manner. That said, a new member telling a senior members (or _any_ member for that matter) to "fuck-off" is not a good way to get the ball rolling around here. One of the reasons this place is such a good forum is because the mods are very strict when it comes to flame wars and people's posting tone and attitude. Yes, that includes my own posts as well. In short, we both need to keep it civil.


I've been a bit tense lately, had to go to a friend of mine's funeral this morning and i guess my mood reflects here. apologies all around and apology accepted. for a beginner or park rider i guess i could understand buying the pads, i'd just rather not waste my money.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> I have crash ass pads, and the point is their under your snowpants, so no one sees them anyhow. And I'm not a beginner but advanced intermediate, I just won't let my ego get in the way of protecting my ass when doing stunts on the rails and off jumps. For normal freeriding all day I wouldn't wear them, period.


maybe mines too big or something, because theres no way youd fit it under your board pants without looking like you have some sort of bladder dysfunction or adult diaper fetish


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

The protec shorts i have you can't even tell..


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> The protec shorts i have you can't even tell..


yea, those look pimp, the azz pad thing I have is just that, an ass pad with str4aps to hold it on, its fine for on a dirt road but not for looking cool on the hill. maybe my azz is too flat cuz mine like, bubbles out when standing straight up


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

those look like a burden. lol. so far i haven't even really fallen on my butt.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

anybody?

Is this what you guys recommend?
R.E.D. Total Impact Shorts Men's, 2009


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i bought the other brand that was shown in my REI link. those look tough enough though.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

paulperroni said:


> anybody?
> 
> Is this what you guys recommend?
> R.E.D. Total Impact Shorts Men's, 2009


You can find the same thing way, way cheaper. Check out Demon Snow Flex Force Low, or Flex Force Low Pro. Almost 1/2 the price and the exact same thing.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I am gonna check it out immediately.
I am mostly interested in protecting my tail bone... it must have some type of hard protection, not just foam.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

paulperroni said:


> Thanks guys!
> I am gonna check it out immediately.
> I am mostly interested in protecting my tail bone... it must have some type of hard protection, not just foam.


Yea Demon Snow, six six one and protec are all good and you won't pay the premium for burton


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> yea, those look pimp, the azz pad thing I have is just that, an ass pad with str4aps to hold it on, its fine for on a dirt road but not for looking cool on the hill. maybe my azz is too flat cuz mine like, bubbles out when standing straight up


That shizz wouldn't work for me either.. i aint go no ass either. Yeah, I'd definitely recommend these. And they're also nice to sit on a lift that doesn't move for 10 minutes (yeah that happened to me today -- nice when you're already afraid of heights :thumbsdown


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

the red looks more comfy than the demon.
i'm gonna buy me one after the season , can't spend
money i don't have...
god this is getting a fucking expensive sport


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

falconis said:


> god this is getting a fucking expensive sport


Yeah man, this IS getting to be a very expensive sport... the boots, the gloves, goggles, helmet... now the wrist guards, the hip bone protection... and I don't even have a snowboard yet! LOL!

Back to the question, I think I will have to make the extra cash sacrifice and get the R.E.D.
They look much better and they have a special plastic hard material at the tail bone area.


----------

